

Google search for "binary" (easter egg) - soupboy
https://www.google.com/search?q=binary

======
atldev
Nice. Had to try these too: hex:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=hexadecimal](https://www.google.com/search?q=hexadecimal)
octal:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=octal](https://www.google.com/search?q=octal)

------
soupboy
For those who didn't catch it, the search returns "About
0b111001101100101000001000000 results (0.18 seconds)".

------
srgpqt
Also
[https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt](https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt)

------
nostrademons
I implemented these. :-) Glad folks enjoy them.

~~~
soupboy
Since when have these been around? Also, can you share some details on how the
Google search easter egg infrastructure works? I've always found these very
interesting. They kind of give a human touch to what sometimes feel like
"cold" search result pages.

~~~
nostrademons
Early 2012. I forget the exact date - I started them as a demo in I think Dec
2011 and then they sat around on my workstation unchanged for a couple months,
so I think they went out around Feb 2012.

I can't share technical details, sorry.

